# Ravnica and MBTI



## Creevy (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a typing thread for the ten guilds of Ravnica, from Magic: the Gathering. If you don't know anything about MtG, you should check it out! It's a pretty fun game and the philosophy of the colors is surprisingly deep for something made out of cardboard.

Here's my go at the guilds.

Azorius: ISTJ
Golgari: ISTP
Izzet: ENTP
Selesnya: ENFJ
Rakdos: ESFP
Orzhov: ESTJ
Gruul: ESTP
Simic: INTP
Boros: ESFJ
Dimir: INTJ


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Azorius: IxTJ
Golgari: ISxP, ENTJ
Selesnya: ISFP, INFJ, ENFJ,ESFJ
Rakdos: ESxP
Ozhov: ESTJ
Gruul: ESTP, ISFP/INFJ(Shamans)
Simic: INTP, ENFP
Boros: xNFP
Dimir: INTJ
Izzet: xNTP


----------



## Inklingbooyah (Nov 28, 2018)

I think dimir also screams intp because of it namely being noted for its libraries and info seeking. As an intp the energy from seeking knowledge that interest me is stronger than my morning cup of coffee (i'm a night owl- i mean inkling)
Allow me to throw buzzwords because I'm too lazy to give detail: assassinate targets, spy and eavesdrop for info, break in and steal info or assassinate to cut loose ends and/or frame another guild. and digging dirt on everything for control and also consider this: when the izzet make a breakthrough or invent something of use to us we can steal it and give it the touches to extend our reach. Like if some izzet dweeb builds a teleporter then gets distracted we could steal it and use it and improve it!


----------



## Inklingbooyah (Nov 28, 2018)

More simply put izzet is creative for the sack of being creative. An intp like myself is MORE... We like to make our own path and izzet tech with dimir style seems exiting


----------

